# New from Salem, Oregon



## Andrew Main (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi there, I'm new to Martial Talk from Salem, Oregon.  I started in Martial Arts about 5 years ago, learning from Aaron Piddington in Ashland, Oregon while I attended Southern Oregon University.  I earned my Black Belt (Shodan) from Aaron.  If any one has ever trained with Aaron, I would love to hear about it.
I am currently training at the American Schools of Shaolin Kempo located in Keizer, Oregon.  I have read a lot on Martial Talk about the people that have started this style and have found it very informative.  This art is a strech for me physically.  There are a few flowery techniques and some strange training methods.  But overall I am very pleased with the training at this school.  I had my doubts about any martial art that has been put together in the past few decades that tries to come across as traditional.  But the instructors that I have been involved with are top notch. 


Jon Woods


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello there, Jon.  We train in Vancouver, Washington, so not too far from you.  I'm Cho Dan in hwarangdo, non-WHRDA affiliated.  

Welcome to MartialTalk! Enjoy!


----------



## still learning (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and check out the forums........Aloha


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome and remember to post and post and post oh by the way did I mention to post.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome, and Happy Posting!  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jon! Nice to have you here.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 18, 2006)

Salem....

If he floats....and isnt made of wood.....Then he must be....

A WITCH!!!  BURN HIM BURN!!!

Oh...sorry about that.  

Welcome to your one stop place for all things martial arts and if you talk with Lisa...Complaints about the cold in Canada.


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 20, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Salem....
> 
> If he floats....and isnt made of wood.....Then he must be....
> 
> A WITCH!!!  BURN HIM BURN!!!



Heh heh .... that's Salem, Massechusets.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 20, 2006)

*Welcome! artyon: *

If you have any questions feel free to PM me or any of the other MT Mentors and we will do our best to help you or direct you to someone who can. Unlike Moderators or Administrators, we do no resolve disputes - our job is to welcome members and answere whatever questions we can!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2006)

*waves*

Welcome to MT, so glad you could join us! I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Heh heh .... that's Salem, Massechusets.



Come on....how often does one get the chance to bust out a little monty python?????


----------



## Sarah (Feb 20, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Come on....how often does one get the chance to bust out a little monty python?????


 
* * Off Topic * * 

On this thread..quote monty python as much as you like 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18969

* * Back on Topic * * 
Continue welcoming our new MT friend


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 21, 2006)

Aloha And Welcome to the boards Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome!  Enjoy.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT! I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jon


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## nate (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, I have also trained with Aaron Ortega (Piddington). I am trying to look him up now as a matter of fact. Good to hear from another one of us!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

greetings...wait, your gone, nevermind


or are you back...I'm confused.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

I went to a tournament in California when ASSK had schools there.  It was fun and Master Pearl was a great guy.  I was the only person from the Villari school I trained at and I felt welcomed by Master Pearl and his instructors.  I wonder if there's a ASSK still in California...I'd go train there.  Maybe the martial politic side is better than the alternative schools.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Heh heh .... that's Salem, Massechusets.


 
Speaking!

Oh, btw...just say Mass.  It's way easier to spell than Massachusetts.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT Andrew,

Its great to meet you!




take care,
Chang


----------

